# New Carver's Forum



## Kevin (May 5, 2015)

@chicago you requested this forum so get busy populating it. 

@ripjack13 would you please work your moving magic for this forum when you get a chance.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Informative 1


----------



## eaglea1 (May 5, 2015)

I will get it goin Kevin. First of all, thanks for the new forum. I hope it's as successful and all of the others on WB.
I am a hand carver, that being, I don't use any power tools for carving ( not that thats a bad thing.) My tools
are flex cut and pfeil tools. What does everyone else use? You can see some of my carvings on my website.
I enjoy doing the old world santa's and some of the nowegian stuff as well. Cowboys are also a favorite.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 5, 2015)

Those are some very nice carvings Randy! Look forward to seeing more of them in this forum...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 5, 2015)

Great to see this up and running! Lots of creative juices in the carving side of wood. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @chicago you requested this forum so get busy populating it.
> 
> @ripjack13 would you please work your moving magic for this forum when you get a chance.



All set for a bit...I need to look around for the veneering topics and move those next...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Twig Man (May 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for adding this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chicago (May 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @chicago you requested this forum so get busy populating it.
> 
> @ripjack13 would you please work your moving magic for this forum when you get a chance.


OMG, I think I'm having a heart attack .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chicago (May 9, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> I will get it goin Kevin. First of all, thanks for the new forum. I hope it's as successful and all of the others on WB.
> I am a hand carver, that being, I don't use any power tools for carving ( not that thats a bad thing.) My tools
> are flex cut and pfeil tools. What does everyone else use? You can see some of my carvings on my website.
> I enjoy doing the old world santa's and some of the nowegian stuff as well. Cowboys are also a favorite.


All of my carving tools are Pfeil. 

Man, I just cannot believe that this forum is up and running. I'm gonna have my eyes checked just in case I'm seeing things ...


----------



## BarbS (May 9, 2015)

This is great! I still love hand carving, though I haven't done any in a long time. Here are some photos of an adjustable carving stand I made to fit on a table, a Catalpa stump I put a green man on, and a Lee Valley vise that holds a lathe chuck, so I could work on pieces directly off the lathe, and hold round things easier. Trouble with that is, I too soon need to use the chuck, but it works well, and can take a beating.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (May 9, 2015)

chicago said:


> OMG, I think I'm having a heart attack .....



Good greif man....it took almost a whole week for you to notice!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

I need a couple morel mushroom carveings . anybody got that skill let me know I can trade wood--- duck


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2015)

BarbS said:


> This is great! I still love hand carving, though I haven't done any in a long time. Here are some photos of an adjustable carving stand I made to fit on a table, a Catalpa stump I put a green man on, and a Lee Valley vise that holds a lathe chuck, so I could work on pieces directly off the lathe, and hold round things easier. Trouble with that is, I too soon need to use the chuck, but it works well, and can take a beating.
> View attachment 77997 View attachment 77998 View attachment 77999


That chuck holder is cool, but I might have to fabricate one, since I'm too cheap to pay Lee Valley Prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 9, 2015)

It would be great if someone had some tips on sharpening carving tools, the straight edged ones are easy enough, but gouges with sweeps are tough for me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> It would be great if someone had some tips on sharpening carving tools, the straight edged ones are easy enough, but gouges with sweeps are tough for me...



@woodintyuuu


----------



## woodintyuuu (May 9, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> That chuck holder is cool, but I might have to fabricate one, since I'm too cheap to pay Lee Valley Prices


Can be made cheaply from stuff laying around give me Cipla days I'm on road

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (May 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @woodintyuuu


I am travelling will help out when I get back home , wad giving this forum chance to get a little traction be fore I jumped in .tthanks for thinking of me kevin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 5, 2018)

Just now found this forum, I am more of a whittler than carver. I have whittled a ball in a cage, a 3 link chain and a small wood puzzle.


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 5, 2018)

I am looking for some patterns or whittling magazines that have some patterns in them for wooden mechanical whimsies. So if you have some lying around please let me know. It is too cold to be in the shop now so I have sharpened up my knives and am ready to making shavings.


----------



## trap27 (Apr 19, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> It would be great if someone had some tips on sharpening carving tools, the straight edged ones are easy enough, but gouges with sweeps are tough for me...


Tormac (spelling?) works great. It will make any tool razor-sharp, but they're not cheap.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

